# being subhuman is the ultimate suffering



## kramer (Oct 12, 2022)

The key to a happier life is learning how to suffer better​
so what they say.....


but, you have never suffered more than a subhuman man, it is the ultimate suffering in this modern digital world we live in,where photos and videos of yourself are what define you 


im sure most of you are like me,

grew up in what we thought was a normal life with a normal upbringing, that is why it is called normal right? because if its what happens to most it is identified as normal

then as we got older, our brain matured and over time we recognized patterns of mating. friends would get gfs, girls talk to them, but not you? and then you start to think to yourself "why am i not having the same success?" so you start thinking maybe its the way you dress, the way you talk, the way you think, who you hang out with, what are your hobbies.

untill you finally come to realize how wrong you were and behold, the brutal black pill, that during your development, something got fucked up, whether it be an accident, allergies, poor parenting, the list goes on, which affected your skeletal structure, the most important factor in determining beauty,

but what is so important about beauty? its your first impression on someone, before you even speak, its a tell tale sign on if your body is functioning properly: are you a mouth breather? do you have trouble sleeping? bad diet? low test? all will be told just from your cover. beauty is what defines us and makes others attracted, accepted, that is why beauty is so important.

then to have to swallow this all, in a huge flaming dark pill with no water. and live life knowing you will never be able to be one of them. that everything in your life will be harder and you will have to exert more effort all because you are uglier. that is the ultimate suffering in this life, i cant think of anything worse. no one will understand the immense suffering we go through.

its incredibly fucked, to have to live this life in this fucked up world. im sure youve asked the question to your self: "why me?" Why was I chosen with this shit skeleton 

but it is not all bad, because with this, extreme suffering, you have not roped yet, so you obviously see some light at the end of the tunnel, whether it be surgeries/gym maxing/etc. and one you achieve it and you get to enjoy the fruits of your labor, from the deep depths of suffering to having a totally different life ,a nomal one. then you will be able to truly appreciate what 99% of the population will never experience in their life, and that will be the most intense form of success/pleasure. so keep maxing on brothers, career/gym/money.
make the most of what punishment you were given. if you can get through this, your inhib and will and work ethic is something extraordinary. You’re not alone , that’s what brought us all here to this site, for the exact same reasons as you, outcasts trying to fit in


----------



## roping3264 (Oct 12, 2022)

Every curry plays the game on nightmare mode


----------



## kramer (Oct 12, 2022)

roping3264 said:


> Every curry plays the game on nightmare mode


truly a fucked universe to be living in


----------



## Corleone (Oct 12, 2022)

kramer said:


> The key to a happier life is learning how to suffer better​
> so what they say.....
> 
> 
> ...


brother, this isn't an incel site. most of us get laid regularly.


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 12, 2022)

0


----------



## PPEcel (Oct 12, 2022)

roping3264 said:


> Every curry plays the game on nightmare mode


so do rice tbhngl


----------



## Pakicel (Oct 12, 2022)

roping3264 said:


> Every curry plays the game on nightmare mode


Not really. Many of them see a white person in the mirror.


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Oct 12, 2022)

Corleone said:


> brother, this isn't an incel site. most of us get laid regularly.


no we don't we dont get laid at all, and if u get laid then you dont belong on this incel site


----------



## Corleone (Oct 12, 2022)

sergeant blackpill said:


> no we don't we dont get laid at all, and if u get laid then you dont belong on this incel site















Incels.is - Involuntary Celibate


A support community and forum for incels, men that struggle with or are unable to get into romantic relationships with women despite trying.




incels.is


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Oct 12, 2022)

Corleone said:


> Incels.is - Involuntary Celibate
> 
> 
> A support community and forum for incels, men that struggle with or are unable to get into romantic relationships with women despite trying.
> ...


i am permabanned there


----------



## Corleone (Oct 12, 2022)

sergeant blackpill said:


> i am permabanned there


fakecel.


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Oct 12, 2022)

Corleone said:


> fakecel.


----------



## roping3264 (Oct 12, 2022)

PPEcel said:


> so do rice tbhngl


Nigga chinks will be new meta trust me


----------



## russiancel (Oct 12, 2022)

roping3264 said:


> Every curry plays the game on nightmare mode


being below 6' is the worst thing ever, dont even close to being a curry


----------



## odegoat (Oct 12, 2022)

russiancel said:


> being below 6' is the worst thing ever, dont even close to being a curry


Are you saving for a LL, geomaxxing or something? I only see you crying about your height


----------



## russiancel (Oct 12, 2022)

odegoat said:


> Are you saving for a LL, geomaxxing or something? I only see you crying about your height


i need to pay 10k euros for ccw bimax

im poor slav no money for LL


----------



## copemaxxedturanid (Oct 12, 2022)

russiancel said:


> i need to pay 10k euros for ccw bimax
> 
> im poor slav no money for LL


your face is fine bro jfl


----------



## russiancel (Oct 12, 2022)

copemaxxedturanid said:


> your face is fine bro jfl


i have severe malloclusion and downward grown maxilla


----------



## odegoat (Oct 12, 2022)

russiancel said:


> i need to pay 10k euros for ccw bimax


You should priorize the LL in my opinion...


----------



## russiancel (Oct 12, 2022)

odegoat said:


> You should priorize the LL in my opinion...


i need to work for 10 years and save 100% of my salary to get LL in turkey


----------



## odegoat (Oct 12, 2022)

russiancel said:


> i need to work for 10 years and save 100% of my salary to get LL in turkey



*The average limb lengthening surgery cost in Turkey* starts from 1000 USD. Patients save as much as 40% of the overall treatment cost if they travel to Turkey over the UK, the US, or even Europe. 
Source: https://www.lyfboat.com/limb-lengthening-surgery-cost-in-turkey/


----------



## copemaxxedturanid (Oct 12, 2022)

russiancel said:


> i have severe malloclusion and downward grown maxilla


no you just have a very unnoticable underbite and a slightly long midface,youre still htn-chadlite


----------



## russiancel (Oct 12, 2022)

copemaxxedturanid said:


> no you just have a very unnoticable underbite and a slightly long midface,youre still htn-chadlite


my maxilla is underdeveloped which caused crossbite

I need segmental lefort with cww due to its downward growth + bsso as you need also rotate your mandible if you rotated maxilla before


----------



## copemaxxedturanid (Oct 12, 2022)

russiancel said:


> my maxilla is underdeveloped which caused crossbite
> 
> I need segmental lefort with cww due to its downward growth + bsso as you need also rotate your mandible if you rotated maxilla before



View attachment 17244.webp


----------



## russiancel (Oct 12, 2022)

copemaxxedturanid said:


> View attachment 1905883


this is morph bro


----------



## copemaxxedturanid (Oct 12, 2022)

russiancel said:


> this is morph bro


morph deez nuts


----------



## spiderman2 (Oct 12, 2022)

High iq thread. I'm convinced subhumans can live a happy life


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 15, 2022)

odegoat said:


> *The average limb lengthening surgery cost in Turkey* starts from 1000 USD. Patients save as much as 40% of the overall treatment cost if they travel to Turkey over the UK, the US, or even Europe.
> Source: https://www.lyfboat.com/limb-lengthening-surgery-cost-in-turkey/


It costs 13,000 in Turkey using the LON method


----------



## alphamaxxxx (Oct 15, 2022)

That was beautifully written thank you


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Oct 21, 2022)

odegoat said:


> *The average limb lengthening surgery cost in Turkey* starts from 1000 USD. Patients save as much as 40% of the overall treatment cost if they travel to Turkey over the UK, the US, or even Europe.
> Source: https://www.lyfboat.com/limb-lengthening-surgery-cost-in-turkey/


lifefuel, holy


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Oct 21, 2022)

kramer said:


> The key to a happier life is learning how to suffer better​
> so what they say.....
> 
> 
> ...


good post, im grateful im not living on tutorial mode tbh, ive been given perspective and humility most dont have


----------



## Max Frauder (Oct 22, 2022)




----------

